# Error 1053: Cannot Start Service



## jslow (Mar 28, 2006)

Hi,
We are getting the following error message when we try to start "MS Software Shadow Copy Provider" in Services. (This service is required by Norton Ghost 10 when creating a Back Up (Recovery Point) Image.)

We are having this problem on a Windows XP Home Edition, SP2 computer.

Services 
– “Could not Start the MS Software Shadow Copy Provider Service on Local 
Computer. Error 1053: The Service did not Respond to the Start or Control 
Request in a Timely Fashion”.

Microsoft KB article 839174 resolution to this problem is to install the latest service pack for the Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1, service pack 1.
We have this already installed on the computer. We also downloaded and installed framework 2.0 (KB829019) from the Windows Update site.
This doesn't solve the problem.

Does anyone know how to correct this problem? Any suggestions would be 
appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## DumbTerminal (Dec 15, 2005)

Did you reboot after the Windows Updates?
Just a thought


----------



## jslow (Mar 28, 2006)

Hi DT,
Thanks for the reply.

Yes, I did reboot after installing the update.


----------



## quizme1220 (Sep 21, 2004)

Check the last posting http://www.chicagotech.net/error codes.htm#Error 1053: The service did not respond to the start or control request in a timely fashion.


----------



## jslow (Mar 28, 2006)

Hi quizme1220,

Thanks for the reply.

I noticed from your referenced link thatsomeone found that the problem maker is APC.

Where do I find APC and how do I disable it?

Thanks


----------

